# wat breed?



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

i dont know if this is a chinese owl or the local indian satin or a seraphim....any answers?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have no idea what breed they are, but they sure are pretty *& *interesting. 

Cindy


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*hi*

i think its Blondinette but im not really sure.. maybe u can find some information by type blondinette.. by the u got really beautiful birds there..


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well while i am on here, I know it is a satinette crossed with a darker pigeon. It could be a racer or a feral. It could be a mix of a multitude of breeds they head looks like a Macedonian owl.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Chinese owls are clean-legged, but the head does resemble a Chinese owl a little. The color on the other hand, looks more like a Blondinette. Not to mention they have feathered feet.
So my guess is a Chinese Owl x Blondinette


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

They look to be old style Blondinettes. That's the term the Brits created for this self color pattern of the breed we call Oriental Frills. I'd put the odds at about 95%. They may have been crossed at some point with something - note that one shows some frill and one doesn't, but if so, it's been quite a while back - note also that the undertail of the right bird shows full toy stencil mirrors again. The smuttiness (orange-look) of the wing shield also indicates they've not been selected especially for "cleanness" either. 

This is basically what the show stock was breed out of -- it still survives in Turkey and in some lofts around the U.S., just like there is the old-style Satinette, etc., that is often used as a dropper in flying lofts. (*Ah, I just realized you're posting from India. In that case, up my odds on the birds to 100% - they are older style Blondinettes.*)

The older style birds were still capable of feeding their young with no or only minimal challenges. 

A show guy in Europe or the States would tell you they're crap, because they have long since moved way beyond what these are to the show standard. A racing guy might love to have them in the loft because they're capable of flight for use as droppers and taking care of themselves without any really extra care. A person who only wanted some pretty pets would love them.

The reason that they look like lots of other things is that a lot of these owlish breeds have their origins in India and the Middle East and each area basically breed its own version (sometime each town bred its own version - color, muffing, beak length, pattern, etc.) They also flew them - Smerles and Owls played a big part in creating the modern Racing Homer too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's really neat 
I like the old style frills a LOT more than the modern ones. I'm not big on the huge heads and almost non-exsistant beaks. They come in a lot of pretty patterns too.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

They are old satinettes...... great looking birds...... i use them to bring down my tumblers..... very hard to breed....i have two white females which im planning to breed them with ...... i dont know how the color would come up.....


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*blondinettes*

those are blondinettes ..... thei are just like satinnetes but with another coloure of the plums


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*Here Some Blondinnetes*

this are blondinnetes from romania


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Cute......they all look like they are wearing ''spats''


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*hoho*

romanian pigeon.. u really got very beautiful birds out there..


----------

